# King Joseus' 2010-2011 Player of the Game Thread



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #1*​















*95 - 106*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*7/13 FG, 4/6 FT, 18 points, 19 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #2*​















*91 - 101*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*13/27 FG, 3/7 3PT FG, 10/13 FT, 39 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 7 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #3*​















*98 - 110*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*14/19 FG, 3/5 3PT FG, 9/11 FT, 40 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #4*​















*120 - 112*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*9/17 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 4/6 FT, 24 points, 1 rebound, 14 assists, 1 steal, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #5*​















*105 - 110*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*8/13 FG, 10/10 FT, 26 points, 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #6*​















*92 - 94*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*4/11 FG, 5/8 FT, 13 points, 19 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 blocks​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #7*​















*90 - 120*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*10/17 FG, 0/2 3PT FG, 2/2 FT, 22 points, 3 rebounds, 13 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Be nice to see see one of the Free Agent guys step up and get on this list. (Guess Boozer will soon enough)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #8*​















*96 - 103*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*6/14 FG, 3/6 3PT FG, 5/7 FT, 20 points, 9 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Agreed on Deng (vs. Washington, that is). On paper it appears Noah and Rose were both very good, but the eye test was that Deng was MVP of this game. He hit some very timely 3-pointers and did pretty much everything out there. Very good defense too, as usual.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #9*​















*95 - 92*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*13/20 FG, 4/5 3PT FG, 3/6 FT, 33 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #10*​















*94 - 103*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*15/27 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 1/1 FT, 33 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #11*​















*88 - 83*

*Player of the Game: Taj Gibson*








*7/12 FG, 1/1 3PT FG, 2/4 FT, 17 points, 18 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Taj was the right pick, his rebounding was the main reason we won this game.

Extra props for the clutch (and somewhat lucky) 3-pt shot late in the game.

p.s. KJ, I thought you only pick the leading scorer as player of the game? :laugh:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #12*​















*91 - 98*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*7/13 FG, 5/7 FT, 19 points, 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 steals, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #13*​















*123 - 115*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*7/13 FG, 5/7 FT, 17 points, 15 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #14*​















*97 - 98*

*Player of the Game: C.J. Watson*








*11/22 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 9/12 FT, 33 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #15*​















*96 - 85*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*5/11 FG, 7/8 FT, 17 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Through 15 games, here's the tally:

Joakim Noah - 6
Derrick Rose - 5
Luol Deng - 2
Taj Gibson - 1
C.J. Watson - 1

Rose and Noah, understandably, lead the way.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #16*​















*107 - 78*

*Player of the Game: Taj Gibson*








*5/8 FG, 10 points, 4 rebounds, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #17*​















*92 - 104*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*5/8 FG, 4/7 FT, 14 points, 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #18*​















*116 - 119*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*13/28 FG, 4/6 3PT FG, 30 points, 7 rebounds, 11 assists, 5 steals, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

KJ, are you resisting giving Boozer his first player of the game nod?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> KJ, are you resisting giving Boozer his first player of the game nod?


Just busy is all. Should post later, or tomorrow at worst.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

KJ is probably finding way's on how to give it to Joakim Noah again lol.

Someone who never watches a game could come to this thread and guess that Noah is better than Rose judging by the Player of the Game awards give to him lol. 

JK.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #19*​















*90 - 99*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*13/21 FG, 3/4 FT, 29 points, 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #20*​















*88 - 83*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/22 FG, 3/6 3PT FG, 4/6 FT, 29 points, 4 rebounds, 8 assists, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #21*​















*84 - 88*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*12/25 FG, 3/5 3PT FG, 2/4 FT, 29 points, 5 rebounds, 9 assists, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #22*​















*82 - 113*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*8/10 FG, 5/6 3PT FG, 21 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #23*​















*73 - 92*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*10/21 FG, 2/5 FT, 22 points, 18 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #24*​















*110 - 93*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*13/17 FG, 8/11 FT, 34 points, 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

7 in a row of Rose or Boozer. Nice.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> 7 in a row of Rose or Boozer. Nice.


No thought of giving it to Jo for just playing through pain?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

What was most amazing about Boozer's performance is that he put up those numbers in 26 minutes.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Boozer dominated in 26 minutes. Absolute annihilation of a performance.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> No thought of giving it to Jo for just playing through pain?


He's doing well enough for himself without any of that from my end. Hope he heals up just fine and is good to go for the stretch run.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #25*​















*100 - 99*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*12/24 FG, 3/6 3PT FG, 7/9 FT, 34 points, 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #26*​















*76 - 121*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*7/13 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 6/6 FT, 22 points, 5 rebounds, 12 assists, 1 steal​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #27*​















*87 - 80*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*11/18 FG, 8/11 FT, 30 points, 10 rebounds, 7 assists, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #28*​















*95 - 103*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*12/28 FG, 0/2 3PT FG, 1/3 FT, 25 points, 7 rebounds, 8 assists, 6 steals, 7 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #29*​















*95 - 92*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*12/20 FG, 7/9 FT, 31 points, 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #30*​















*77 - 90*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*9/15 FG, 1/4 3PT FG, 5/6 FT, 24 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #31*​















*81 - 90*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*8/14 FG, 4/7 FT, 20 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #32*​















*91 - 100*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*9/21 FG, 2/6 3PT FG, 8/10 FT, 28 points, 1 rebound, 11 assists, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #33*​















*91 - 111*

*Player of the Game: Omer Asik*








*5/6 FG, 3/4 FT, 13 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 5 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, today was an "up for grabs" game for player of the game. You could have given it to a number of people.

Nice to see Asik get a POTG though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Yeah, today was an "up for grabs" game for player of the game. You could have given it to a number of people.
> 
> Nice to see Asik get a POTG though.


I'd originally given it to Gibson, but that was too boring a choice. Then I switched to Deng, but figured that'd provoke an argument between the dueling sides of that debate....

Asik's 5 blocks are a pretty stat to have in there.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I like your reasoning.

I too, would have given it to Gibson, but would have also, like you, deduced that it would be too boring of a choice.

Now all that's left is a Brian Scalabrine player of the game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> I like your reasoning.
> 
> I too, would have given it to Gibson, but would have also, like you, deduced that it would be too boring of a choice.
> 
> Now all that's left is a Brian Scalabrine player of the game.


Perhaps in April.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The way he manhandled Bargnani in the post on both ends was poetic.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I loved Asik's game, one of the highlights of the bulls season for me. So I'm glad he got it. But let's be honest, he really wasn't the player of the game. It was probably Gibson.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Asik is a good choice. Raptors had no answer for him. Really could've given it to the whole Bulls' bench though, which is a rarity. They were all in the +15 to +20 range.

On a sidenote, I hope this gets Thibs to play Omer Asik a bit more. I think Asik is a really solid defender, probably our best interior team on the whole team. I had hoped Asik would be starting instead of Kurt Thomas when Noah got injured.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I can't blame Thibo for starting Kurt. And we did have that blowout of Philly. But yeah, I'm thrilled at what Asik's done.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

What about games #34-44? :thinking2:

I'm missing the PotG. :sad:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #34*​















*94 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*7/17 FG, 0/2 3PT FG, 3/6 FT, 17 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #35*​















*99 - 105*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*14/19 FG, 3/7 FT, 31 points, 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #36*​















*79 - 90*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*10/19 FG, 1/3 3PT FG, 15/19 FT, 36 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #37*​















*82 - 95*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*10/20 FG, 0/3 3PT FG, 9/9 FT, 29 points, 5 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #38*​















*91 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*10/15 FG, 3/4 FT, 23 points, 14 rebounds, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #39*​















*99 - 86*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/21 FG, 3/6 3PT FG, 4/5 FT, 29 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #40*​















*96 - 99*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*12/27 FG, 2/6 3PT FG, 8/8 FT, 34 points, 4 rebounds, 8 assists, 3 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #41*​















*96 - 84*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*7/20 FG, 1/3 3PT FG, 7/9 FT, 22 points, 10 rebounds, 12 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #42*​















*83 - 82*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*14/28 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 3/4 FT, 33 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #43*​















*77 - 82*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*9/28 FG, 2/5 3PT FG, 6/6 FT, 26 points, 7 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #44*​















*79 - 92*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*8/15 FG, 4/5 3PT FG, 20 points, 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #45*​















*83 - 92*

*Player of the Game: Kurt Thomas*








*10/16 FG, 2/2 FT, 22 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #46*​















*90 - 99*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*9/16 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 6/8 FT, 26 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #47*​















*89 - 110*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*11/21 FG, 2/2 FT, 24 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #48*​















*106 - 88*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/18 FG, 4/8 3PT FG, 6/8 FT, 32 points, 3 rebounds, 11 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #49*​















*90 - 101*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*10/17 FG, 1/4 FT, 21 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Updated totals:

Rose - 21
Boozer - 10
Noah - 7
Deng - 6
Gibson - 2
Watson - 1
Asik - 1
Thomas - 1


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for updating. I always enjoy following this thread.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I got behind and then just let it loom for a while. Figured I should jump on it before I had months' worth of updating to do.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Thanks for updating. I always enjoy following this thread.


Yes, it is nice to see the updates.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #50*​















*103 - 109*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*14/27 FG, 1/6 3PT FG, 7/8 FT, 36 points, 1 rebound, 6 assists, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #51*​















*91 - 86*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/26 FG, 2/5 3PT FG, 5/5 FT, 29 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #52*​















*97 - 88*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*7/15 FG, 1/2 3PT FG, 8/8 FT, 23 points, 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #53*​















*94 - 106*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*10/19 FG, 1/3 3PT FG, 3/4 FT, 24 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Ha, I was just going to say that it will be nice when Jo comes back so we can have some one other than Derrick get player of the game. But good call on Deng for last night!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

That is one bad picture of Deng, looks like someone threw a hot dog wiener in his mouth as he was trying to score.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #54*​















*99 - 109*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*18/28 FG, 0/4 3PT FG, 6/6 FT, 42 points, 5 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ftw.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #55*​















*113 - 118*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*8/22 FG, 2/6 3PT FG, 14/16 FT, 32 points, 1 rebound, 10 assists, 1 steal, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #56*​















*89 - 93*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*7/12 FG, 1/4 3PT FG, 5/5 FT, 20 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #57*​















*83 - 75*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*4/8 FG, 8 points, 17 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 3 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #58*​















*105 - 77*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*7/17 FG, 2/8 3PT FG, 5/6 FT, 21 points, 5 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #59*​















*80 - 83*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*3/6 FG, 7/10 FT, 13 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I wish that was the score of the Hawks game, Joseus.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh:

Me too.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #60*​















*89 - 81*

*Player of the Game: Omer Asik*








*2/3 FG, 1/3 FT, 5 points, 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #61*​















*87 - 86*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*12/23 FG, 0/3 3PT FG, 3/3 FT, 27 points, 1 rebound, 5 assists, 1 steal, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #62*​















*77 - 85*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*8/21 FG, 2/6 3PT FG, 6/7 FT, 24 points, 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Falling behind again. Will try to get this thing updated tomorrow(/later today).


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #63*​















*101 - 84*

*Player of the Game: Kyle Korver*








*7/10 FG, 4/7 3PT FG, 2/2 FT, 20 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #64*​















*76 - 94*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*7/16 FG, 0/4 3PT FG, 4/4 FT, 18 points, 9 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #65*​















*100 - 118*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*10/19 FG, 3/6 3PT FG, 3/7 FT, 26 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #66*​















*79 - 98*

*Player of the Game: Keith Bogans*








*5/10 FG, 5/10 3PT FG, 2/2 FT, 17 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> *Game #66*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who'd have thunk Keith Bogans would have been player of the game?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> Who'd have thunk Keith Bogans would have been player of the game?


Truly astounding.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Awesome.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #67*​















*84 - 73*

*Player of the Game: Omer Asik*








*5/7 FG, 1/4 FT, 11 points, 16 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #68*​















*108 - 115*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/27 FG, 2/8 3PT FG, 18/21 FT, 42 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #69*​















*92 - 132*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*6/11 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 4/4 FT, 18 points, 8 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #70*​















*114 - 81*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/20 FG, 6/8 3PT FG, 2/3 FT, 30 points, 4 rebounds, 10 assists, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #71*​















*96 - 99*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*8/14 FG, 3/4 3PT FG, 4/5 FT, 23 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #72*​















*95 - 87*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*9/17 FG, 0/3 3PT FG, 12/12 FT, 30 points, 3 rebounds, 17 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I was wondering who you were gonna pick


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #73*​















*97 - 85*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*12/24 FG, 0/3 3PT FG, 7/9 FT, 31 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 10 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #74*​















*108 - 91*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*10/18 FG, 4/5 FT, 24 points, 14 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #75*​















*101 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*9/13 FG, 4/6 FT, 22 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #76*​















*106 - 113*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/20 FG, 1/4 3PT FG, 13/14 FT, 36 points, 3 rebounds, 10 assists, 1 steal, 3 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #77*​















*94 - 97*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*5/13 FG, 2/3 FT, 12 points, 9 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #78*​















*81 - 97*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*9/16 FG, 2/5 3PT FG, 10/10 FT, 30 points, 5 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #79*​















*93 - 82*

*Player of the Game: Carlos Boozer*








*12/18 FG, 24 points, 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #80*​















*102 - 99*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*13/17 FG, 3/5 3PT FG, 10/10 FT, 39 points, 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 block, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #81*​















*103 - 90*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*9/16 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 3/4 FT, 23 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Game #82*​















*92 - 97*

*Player of the Game: Kyle Korver*








*7/13 FG, 2/7 3PT FG, 3/3 FT, 19 points, 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 block​*


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice phantom butt grab.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Playoff Game #1*​















*99 - 104*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*10/23 FG, 0/9 3PT FG, 19/21 FT, 39 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Playoff Game #2*​















*90 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/25 FG, 2/5 3PT FG, 12/13 FT, 36 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 6 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Playoff Game #3*​















*88 - 84*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*8/19 FG, 2/6 3PT FG, 3/4 FT, 21 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Probably Rose for #3 as well, but meh.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Final regular season tally (W-L):

Rose - 37 (28-9)
Boozer - 14 (11-3)
Deng - 12 (11-1)
Noah - 9 (4-5)
Asik - 3 (3-0)
Korver - 2 (2-0)
Gibson - 2 (1-1)
Watson - 1 (0-1)
Thomas - 1 (1-0)
Bogans - 1 (1-0)

Average statlines when player of the game:

Rose: _Coming soon!_
Boozer: _Coming soon!_
Deng: _Coming soon!_
Noah: _Coming soon!_
Asik: 9.7 PPG, 12 RPG, 1.3 APG, 3 BPG on 57.1% FG, 45.5% FT in 25:30
Korver: 19.5 PPG, 1.5 RPG, 2.5 APG, 0.5 SPG, 1 BPG on 60.9% FG, 42.9% 3PT FG, 100% FT in 22:47
Gibson: 13.5 PPG, 11 RPG, 0.5 APG, 1 BPG, 1 TO/G on 60% FG, 100% 3PT FG, 50% FT in 25:41
Watson: 33 PPG, 3 RPG, 3 APG, 2 SPG, 3 TO/G on 50% FG, 50% 3PT FG, 75% FT in 43:46
Thomas: 22 PPG, 9 RPG, 5 APG, 1 SPG, 2 BPG on 62.5% FG, 100% FT in 43:39
Bogans: 17 PPG, 5 RPG, 3 APG, 2 SPG, 1 TO/G on 50% FG, 50% 3PT FG, 100% FT in 28:41


----------

